# PS4-341 und Easy 819-AC-RC von moeller zu verkaufen



## grizzlyco (30 September 2004)

hi
ich hätte ine ps4 341 (SPS)
und eine easy 819-ac-rc (kleinsteuerung mit anzeige)
von moeller (früher Klöckner Moeller) zu verkaufen.
information gibt es bei www.moeller.net

also wer intresse hat bitte melden


----------



## aschenk (21 Februar 2013)

Angebot! Easy Set für Technikbegeisterte!


Das Set besteht aus:

Easy 819-AC-RC Steuerrelais mit Relaisausgang (115-240V AC, 12 Eingänge, 6 Ausgänge, Netzwerkfähig)
Easy 618-AC-RE Steuerrelaiserweiterung mit Relaisausgang (115-240V AC, 12 Eingänge, 6 Ausgänge)
Easy-LINK-DS Verbindungsstecker (für Steuerrelais und Steuerrelaiserweiterung) 4€
MFD-80-B LCD- Anzeige 80mm mit Tasten
MFD-AC-CP8- NT (benötigt das LCD- Anzeige)
MFD-800-CAB Verbindungsleitung MFD zu Easy 800
Easy 800-PC-CAB PC- Programmierkabel für Easy 800
Bedienhandbuch easy 800
Nur einmal bei der Meisterprüfung 2007 verwendet. Alle Teile zusammen für 500€.
Bei Interesse schickt mir bitte eine Email an arthur.schenk@hotmail.de


----------

